# Penicillen just before treatment



## NANA23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 

We are just about to begin icsi treatment with my dh to undergo a tesa. 
Unfortunately my dh has just been to the doc and has been told he has a chest infection. He been prescribed penicillen today.
Is it ok to take this? My dh and I are due for ec and tesa on 16 June 2010 (fingers crossed)   .
I'd really appreciate a quick response as im concerned that this may have an affect 

Thanks a mil


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi nana

I'm not aware of any adverse effect that penicillin would have on sperm? It takes 3 months for sperm to be produced so it's unlikely that taking anything now would effect the procedure in a few weeks time anyway.

All the best for treatment   
Maz x


----------

